
Erlang: The Movie [video] - pg_bot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXmOlCy0oBM
======
spiralganglion
This video is ripe for remixing.

Here's the (short) silly cut I made of it last summer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuSZ37vMIks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuSZ37vMIks)

Here's another (longer) remix:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ)

~~~
ubercow
It's funny you mention that, I came here just to post another wonderful remix,
"Erlang The Movie II: The Sequel".

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRbY3TMUcgQ)

~~~
ncmncm
That is f'ing brilliant! And I'm no sock puppet.

~~~
HocusLocus
I am a sock puppet, it blew my sock off

------
HocusLocus
I had the privilege of working on the IT end of one of the first System 12
ITT/Alcatel 1210 switches in the US Virgin Islands (a prototype since local
telco was owned by ITT). It may not sound like much now but in 1990 that
"look! after this warm restart this existing call is still in progress!" was a
big deal, since the smaller PBXs tended to wipe working memory and dump
everything on restart. DMS would later dominate the ESS market, but ours was
one of the first that could support class 3/4/5 operations simultaneously
(trunks, operator positions and subscribers) within the same memory pool which
was managed as virtual storage separate from the processors.

Not Erlang but same concept and I'm not sure what the software development
environment was, but the thing was loaded to the gills and almost all ops save
major software upgrade only required warm restarts which preserved existing
connections (perhaps with some delays of digit processing).

Two major problems I remember in those days was a bug in operator position
handling where a certain operation created some sort of race condition that
brought it all the way down. That was fixed but the other was not so easy...
mainly because it was doing triple-duty as class 3/4/5, what functioned as a
stack/event queue occupied an insufficient pool of memory to handle
extraordinary events. And in that early state of development overflow of the
event queue was a fatal cold start error ... from a cold start it took ~15
minutes to come up again.

Murphy's Law supplied TWO great examples to illustrate the problem. One was a
severe cable cut, an auger down the street from the telco wrapped itself
around ~3,000 pairs and triggered many events. The next was an earthquake...
and everyone picked up their phones at once.

------
lake99
I guess this is the source of all the insider jokes that people have been
making for the past couple of days.

------
sirpeet
Zotonic (an Erlang based framework and CMS) was inspired by the movie and
referenced it in their introduction video some years ago:
[https://youtu.be/r9cmWJvXIj4](https://youtu.be/r9cmWJvXIj4)

------
falsedan
Goodbye, Joe

------
mproud
Google captions calls it “Ireland” or “Airline”.

